# Do you have Swine Flu?



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2009)

> On Wednesday, Microsoft launched a new site called the H1N1 Response Center. The site lets users determine whether their symptoms are severe enough to warrant treatment in a hospital setting.



Have fun.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2009)

Microsoft can't get an operating system right and that is their business so why would I trust them for H1N1.

I don't go to my MD to ask him questions about Microsoft so I do not think I will go to Microsoft to find out about the flu


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 26, 2009)

What a joke somebody has something that really cannot do anything, the American way.


----------



## CoryKS (Oct 26, 2009)

Xue Sheng said:


> Microsoft can't get an operating system right and that is their business so why would I trust them for H1N1.
> 
> I don't go to my MD to ask him questions about Microsoft so I do not think I will go to Microsoft to find out about the flu


 
You go to the ones who have experience.  You want to know about money, you talk to Warren Buffett.  You want to know about viruses, you talk to Micro$oft.


----------



## shesulsa (Oct 26, 2009)

Microsoft's answer to a bad operating system is to reboot.  You can't turn your life off and then back on again.  Why go to a software company to find out about your health??


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2009)

CoryKS said:


> You go to the ones who have experience. You want to know about money, you talk to Warren Buffett. You want to know about viruses, you talk to Micro$oft.


 
You have a point there..... but then thier Antivirus system defender is not all that good sooooooo..... I think I have a better chance at my MD solving a Microsoft issue than I do at Microsoft having the slightest idea about H1N1


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> Microsoft's answer to a bad operating system is to reboot. You can't turn your life off and then back on again. Why go to a software company to find out about your health??


 
Apparently microsofts idea of an upgrade from Vista to Windows 7 is a perpetual reboot, I guess that way it is always in top working order


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 26, 2009)

Has anyone looked at the link?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 26, 2009)

yup, and apparently I do not have H1N1


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2009)

Bob Hubbard said:


> Has anyone looked at the link?


Yep.  Seems to be a legit guide borrowed from Emory University...


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2009)

Social engineering.  Google found that they could track flu outbreaks faster and more accurately than the CDC by tracking where people were googling flu symptoms.  Looks like MSFT wants to achieve something similar.

https://h1n1.cloudapp.net/privacy.aspx


----------



## jks9199 (Oct 26, 2009)

Shoot... you mean I messed up a scheme when I used a valid Zip Code that isn't close to where I live?  :EG:


----------



## Carol (Oct 26, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Shoot... you mean I messed up a scheme when I used a valid Zip Code that isn't close to where I live?  :EG:



It depends.  Did you spoof your IP with a proxy first?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Oct 27, 2009)

jks9199 said:


> Shoot... you mean I messed up a scheme when I used a valid Zip Code that isn't close to where I live? :EG:


 
As did I



Carol Kaur said:


> It depends. Did you spoof your IP with a proxy first?


 
weeeeeell... I wouldn't say spoof exactly but :EG:


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 27, 2009)

According to the New York Times today:

"Now that President Obama has declared swine flu a national emergency and manufacturers are warning that vaccine production is running far behind schedule, is it time to panic? Almost certainly not. Swine flu is spreading rapidly, but the virus appears no more virulent than a seasonal flu virus. If current trends continue, it will kill or hospitalize fewer people than would be harmed in a normal flu season." 

The swine flu has been underwhelming so far this season.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 27, 2009)

Don't worry, it'll pick up.  Read something about all flus now required to be classified as swine when reporting. So, everybody panic, but relax.

In related news I'm not heading out and getting the annual injection of toxins, heavy metals and waste byproducts so that others may have their chance at debilitating neurodamage in my place.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nosey little buggers, aren't they?


----------



## xJOHNx (Nov 4, 2009)

Swine flu equals mexican flu?

If so, I had it. Everyone in my year got vaccinated at school (as we have classes in the hospital), I didn't. Caught the swine flu, ain't that bad. 
I was over it in 2 days and had no sore arm.
Vaccinated people had troubles for a day or four and and serious blue mark on their arm.

It's not that bad, just a bit of fever.


----------



## Azzy (Nov 5, 2009)

We have just come out of flu season in South Africa and our vaccination policies are almost non existant. There were only a few deaths attributed to swine flu and they were generally coupled with severe immune defiency.

So for the healthy there is almost nothing to be worried about.


----------



## sfs982000 (Nov 5, 2009)

Last summer my sons got sick and this young doctor took one look at them and diagnosed them with swine flu.  I asked if they were going to actually test them for it and she said no, that Minnesota only tests individuals that were in the medical profession working around other sick people or basically folks that were admitted to the hospital already that may infect other folks (sounded fishy to me). She had also said that she had diagnosed over 50 cases in the week prior to seeing us.  Anyway ended up quarantined to the house for 10 days with my family. Once we got the all clear about a day later my sons broke out with a head to toe rash, so I'm thinking now what?  I took them back in and come to find out that they never did have the swine flu, it was Fifth's Disease, which I guess is fairly common among young kids.  Basically it starts off with similar symptoms, but the dead give away is the head to toe rash about a week to ten days later.  So makes me wonder how many cases that doc got wrong.  I totally blame the media for blowing this way outo f proportion. Ok my two cents worth has been spoken, sorry for ranting.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Nov 5, 2009)

I currently have a rather nasty head cold and everyone has this look of fear and then asks me if I have H1N1 and I have gotten so sick of it I am now telling them it is nothing to worry about, it is not H1N1its Dengue Fever I am considering switching to ebola.


----------



## xJOHNx (Nov 6, 2009)

You should do that!
They probably feel more at ease if you have ebola!


----------

